# Can anyone tell me what bloodline he looks like more bully or less he is 2yrs old



## Jayjay2782 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

there is no pic and you need a pedigree for that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> there is no pic and you need a pedigree for that.


Yep what he said.


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

My mystic says bully


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

shortbedder said:


> My mystic says bully


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont see a picture. and even if i did. there is still no way to tell w/out his pedigree


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

the most you can do when you have an unregistered pup is see the parents and get an IDEA of what your pup might look like when it's fully grown. Bloodlines are only traced through pedigrees registered by the ukc and adba, akc if you have an AST.


----------

